# Water quality, back flushing and descaling



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

Hi guys and gals,

I'm looking for some advice and I'm sorry if this has been covered before. I did search but couldn't find the exact information I was looking for.

I recently received my Mara X and I'm delighted with it. Its my first prosumer machine so I'm a total newbie with this kind of thing.

I live in the Highlands of Scotland so the water is very soft. No limescale on my kettle at all and it's over two years old. With this in mind I wondered what sort of back flush and cleaning regime I should run? I purchased some Puly Caff with the machine but not sure if I need to use it every week to as it suggests.

I'm also not clear about the descaling. How often should this be performed with my circumstances in mind? 1 time a year?

The machine came with a water purifier but I haven't installed it as the water is already soft. Do you think this is unnecessary?

What lubricant would you recommend for the machine also? I haven't purchased any as it's only a week old and it hasn't had me poking around in it yet 😁

All advice welcome.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for the video.

I can see he recommends using the cleaner monthly so that's a good start point. I assume the water he uses is either treated in some way or is soft to begin with.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

He uses R O water. For lubrication use Molycote 111. or equivalent.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Kensf2 said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> I can see he recommends using the cleaner monthly so that's a good start point. I assume the water he uses is either treated in some way or is soft to begin with.


 Dave uses reverse osmosis water from an Osmio Zero. Clean your shower screen and dispersion plate frequently (every couple of days) with a bit of detergent and a gentle brush. I backflush with water daily. Molykote 111 is excellent as @El carajillo points out.

If your water is excellent, descaling yearly shouldn't be necessary - it's hard to make a direct comparison, but I try to keep an eye on the condition of my kettle as an indicator (I use Ashbeck bottled water - so it's alright, but nowhere near as clean as RO water). I gave my machine a gentle descale after owning it for about 15 months, which was probably not entirely necessary.


----------

